# Noob and possible brick



## BigSweat (May 26, 2013)

So I was given my Nexus 7 from a friend that had rooted it and no longer wanted it. That friend is now gone so I am unable to ask him how/what he exactly did to it when he tried to revert it back to "out of box" condition. I got it for free from him and figured I would try you guys to see if it can be recovered.

Issues:
* It has Cyanogen mod loaded on it and when it boots up it boots to do nothing but loop the Cyanogen mod icon
* I can get it into safe-boot mode though
* It is very touch/go to even get it to power into boot mode though and the only way to do it is to have it plugged into USB to PC. There are times it would boot past the Cyanogen logo and then just goes to a "snow / line" screen. It is like there are no files on the Nexus at all.
* When I do get it to safe mode the device manager does recognize it in the device manager as "ADB Android" or something

I am a complete noob on trying to get these things done and have never loaded files or flashed anything ever. So if anyone could assist with a step by step I would appreciate it.

Thx


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The good news is, you can go to a stock install fairly easy. Bad news, its a little involved, but being a Nexus device, it is possible to get out of almost any situation imaginable in terms of bad flashes or something.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-7-rooting-roms-hacks/191477-guide-nexus-7-factory-image-restore.html

There's a link to a full tutorial for restoring a factory image of the Nexus 7. I don't know which model your friend had, so choose the firmware wisely. In all likely-hood, he had the WiFi version and not the 3G variant.

If, for whatever reason you want to start from 4.1.2 and not 4.2.2, all the Nexus factory images are located here: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasi - Though you should probably go with 4.2.2 and go from there IMO. (Did I just say that? XD Considering 4.2.2 doesn't play nicely with my tablet. XD Works nice on my phone, but such is the life of Android and me. /shutsupnow)


----------

